# This exposure stuff really works....



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Just got back from former in-laws' place and I did not go in but they said to my friend that I should go in anytime and that as far as they are concerned my STBXW was at fault and I have nothing to fear by visiting them. They said the same holds true for my former mother-in-law. I am amazed - this is my STBXW's sister and mother.....I believe the reason I got support is because I followed the advice on this site when they told me to expose.........now everyone sees what the truth is and I am not the guilty party.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

THIS is exactly WHY, when done properly, exposure is exactly what is needed. It is single handedly the only defense against someone who attempts to rewrite marital history.

I'm glad you got good results BT. Just remember, however, in the end they are HER parents. You may be welcome, just remember your place. Again...I'm glad for you, man.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

And you will know the truth, and the truth shall set you free


----------

